

Ask HN: What is wrong with billmonk? - lazyfunctor

I have been a long time billmonk users. There were some availability problems last year but they were resolved. Now again for last couple of weeks it's highly unstable.<p>I believe obopay is not interested in maintaining it. Any suggestion for alternatives?
======
ablerman
I've looked at splitwise. ( <http://splitwise.com> )

~~~
lazyfunctor
Thanks. Will give it a try.

